# Topics > Projects >  DRC Tartan Rescue Team, National Robotics Engineering Center, Carnegie Mellon University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

National Robotics Engineering Center

youtube.com/tartanrescue

Projects:

CHIMP, robot

----------


## Airicist

CHIMP Traverses Difficult Terrain 

Published on Dec 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CHIMP DRC Tasks Fast 

Published on May 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Meet DRC Team Tartan Rescue

Published on Dec 20, 2013

----------

